
T-Mobile, Comcast Big Winners in FCC Airwave Auction - apress
http://fortune.com/2017/04/13/winners-fcc-airwave-auction/
======
fencepost
The article has one inaccuracy that I saw - it lists WTTO as the high-dollar
item, but it's actuallly WWTO, "Trinity Christian Center of Santa Ana" it
appears. I was suprised it wasn't WPWR-TV on RF channel 51 (adjacent to 700MHz
block A/LTE band 12), but that one was only 160 million.

Also of possible interest to Chicagoans, WYCC ("Your City Colleges") is also
going to go off the air with its spectrum going for ~$16m.

The list of stations and amounts is available from the FCC [1][2]

[1] FCC Auctions page:
[http://wireless.fcc.gov/auctions/default.htm?job=auctions_ho...](http://wireless.fcc.gov/auctions/default.htm?job=auctions_home)
(Appendix A is the blocks for sale, B is winning bidders showing # of channels
but not which ones, C is bidder payments/refunds due by May) [2] FCC Broadcast
Television Spectrum Incentive Auction 1001 Winning Bids:
[http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017...](http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db0413/DA-17-314A2.pdf)

------
t3f
Ars also had a nice info-graphic [0] for the distribution of the T-mobile
600Mhz spectrum gradient.

[0] [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/04/t-mob...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/04/t-mobile-dominates-spectrum-auction-will-boost-lte-network-
across-us/)

